# Best cordless finish nailer?



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

FWIW: We have several Paslode 16g cordless angled finish nailers. We like them, and they work fine. We primarily use them when doing quick, small - install projects. 
We have never used the Dewalt, and thus, cannot make a statement of comparison.
However, here are two reviews:

DEWALT DC618KA:
http://www.taunton.com/finehomebuil...nder/dewalt-dc618ka-cordless-trim-nailer.aspx

PASLODE IM200-F18: 
http://www.popularmechanics.com/home_journal/tools/1274211.html


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

once again, my only experience has been with Palode, over many years,and sveral generations of the guns. The newer ones operate well. Keep them clean, and they will keep you happy. Do not maintain them and they will cause you more misery than 5 ex wives.


----------



## MinConst (Nov 23, 2004)

I use the Dewalt. Its almost three years now. Have had no problems with it except when using non Dewalt nails. Paslodes fit but seem to jamb more. I have never used the Paslodes. Mine is the angled version. It has suited me well. Drives up to 2 1/2" through oak and sets them nicely. 
I looked at the link you supplied. You will want 2 batteries. They do last a long time but I'd hate have a couple dozen nails left and a dead battery without another one ready.
These are not light weights. I don't know the weight of either brand but working with the Dewalt all day would become heavy. I use mine for small jobs.


----------



## lasyboy (Jan 30, 2008)

*Paslode Cordless*

I actually use the Paslode 16Ga and 18Ga cordless for all my finishing work. The dewalt is like a boat anchor and doesn't have the power that gas tools have.


----------



## End Grain (Nov 17, 2007)

I had the DeWalt cordless straight 16ga nailer for several years and it performed very, very well. A remarkable power tool IMO. That said, I sold it and opted instead for a tiny Senco Super-Quiet hot dog compressor, an ultra-thin superflexible air hose, a Porter cable 16ga air nailer and a Ridgid 18ga brad nailer. Plenty of oomph all day long, trouble-free and a whole lot lighter to hold and use, especially up on a ladder doing moldings and such.


----------



## comp (Jan 14, 2008)

anything new ???


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

comp said:


> anything new ???


 
All I can say is that:
I just cleaned up two of our Paslode finish guns last week. I was at a job site, and a couple of our workers were complaining about one of the finish guns jamming up. So, I opened up the unit (per manual directions) and cleaned & oiled (using Paslode cleaner and oil). The first gun was bone dry of oil. I did some test fires after the cleaning/oil ...all operated smoothly. 
I did the second gun on site too. That had oil, but I decided to give it a full cleaning and new oil-up anyway.

*Paslodes: Key to reliable operation is Regular Maintanance: *
*Cleaning, & Oil.*


----------



## nailerman (Apr 8, 2008)

*Paslode*

Go for the Paslode. They have been around for 20 years or so. They are lighter and more powerful. The Dewalt battery tools are very heavy and therefore slower. Batteries are also expensive. Keep the Paslodes clean and you shouldnt be disappointed.


----------



## ehoez (May 12, 2008)

yeah, any updates on this?

i was about to buy this one

http://www.amazon.com/Factory-Recon...f=pd_bbs_2?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1220768269&sr=8-2


----------

